# Remembering Mums on mothers day /and those mums who have lost!



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi,

just thought I would start a thread for those girls to post in memory of their beautiful mothers, and for those mums to be still struggling with infertility, and for those mums that have been mums but have sadly lost their little ones.

Just wanted to post in memory of my beautiful mum who has given me strenght and courage through my journey and who is always by my side, I miss you lots and know you are looking after our little one until we are ready. One day I will hold our baby/child in ours arms and know that I will be as good as mum as you were, thanks for being the best mum, I love you.

I am proud to of known my beautiful mother.  she loved children and I know in my heart she is looking after so many in heven now.

Always in my heart.
x p x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

i was 15 wen i did this poem and wen my mam left this earth  

  

I ONCE HAD A DEAR OLD MOTHER

WHO MEANT ALL THE WORLD TO ME

WHEN EVERI WAS IN TROUBLE

SHE WOULD SIT ME ON HER KNEE

ONE NIGHT WHEN I WAS SLEEPING

UPON A FEATHER BED AN ANGEL

CAME FROM HEAVEN 

AND TOLD ME MY MA WAS DEAD 

SO LISTEN ALL YOU CHILDREN 

DO AS YA TOLD COS IF YOU LOOSE YA MAMMA 

U WILL LOOSE YA HEART OF GOLD  

NIKKI & ellie

mam i miss u everyday i no its been 12 year but it hurts like it was yesturday   

i no your looking after me and your ONLY  grandaughter and i no it had sumthin to do with u that our mirical baby is hear  

I MISS U 2 BIG BROTHER KISSES FROM ME AND YOUR NEICE


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Ah Bless Birthbaby,

what a beautiful poem brought   to my eyes, and your little one is so sweet your mum is looking after her in spirit she will never be lonely hun, I'm sure she is proud of you both.

Know in your heart your brother is with your beautiful mum now.

Sharing kind thoughts on mothers day for your self and your mum, also remembering your brother and all we have lost.

God Bless.
~Twinkle~x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

What a lovely thread. Ive got tears in my eyes now.........
I lost my mummy last Feb after a very long horrible illness that made her very ill. She had been in a hospital/nursing home since i was 18. She was finally put out of her horrible misery last year.
Just wanted to let her know i love her very much and think of her often.
Please watch over us and speak to the powers that be to give us a family soon.
Love you x x x x 
Still got tears in my eyes.......

Mum - I just wanted to let you know i love you very much and think of you often.  
Im so glad you got to meet J before you were ill so that you can watch our lives evolve together now 10 years on. I am so sorry you couldnt be with us at our wedding in 2004. We talked about you and raised a glass in your memory. I hope we did you proud. We both love you very much.
There isnt space to write everything i didnt get the chance to say to you here, but one more thing - 
please forever watch over us, and speak to the powers that be to give us that family we've been after 
You'll make a fantastic nanny, and we'll make sure you're an important part of their lives.

Love you x x x      (millions)


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I think you're very brave ladies..I can only imagine how hard it must be to go through life without your mum..
They will always be your mummy and know that they are watching over you

lots of love pobby xx


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

poppy you are so right .i know my mum is with me when times are bad and when we are happy .my mum was one in a million she struggled for so long to bring us all up but never complained ,she met a wonderful man who sadly died 9 years before her ,but part of her went with him.when im down i think of my mum and i get a warm feeling and i know she has given me a special hug just like she used to .

not a day goes by that i dont think of her and how much  i loved her and how much she loved all of us .she used to dote on my dd and i know she will come and see our special baby that she promised she would send me and once again she kept her promise to me.

for all of you who have lost your mum  a special one for each and everyone of us 

janex


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just want to send all you girls and huge  

I am so lucky to still have my mum, but lost my dad 2 years ago and have tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat reading this thread.

Lots of love to you all.

Nix. xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Big 
xxxxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Sending     to all of you ladies ... I lost my pops 8 yrs ago and can imagine how u r feeling at this difficult time. Losing my father made me appreciate my mum and the times we share together.

All my love xx Laura


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

*THINKING OF U ALL FOR TOMMOROW *  

[fly]  * I LOVE AND MISS U ALWAYS MAM *    [/fly]

                 

[shadow=red,left]NIKKI


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Mom,

It's St Patrick's day, one of your favorite holidays, in fact you were named after it because your birthday is next week.  We spent your last St Patrick's day together at the hospital and watched the New York City St Patrick's Day Parade on the TV.  I know you were thrilled when some bag pipers came to the hospital and marched around.  

We celebrated Mother's Day in March, because I told you I HAD to buy you the British Mother's Day card I gave you because it was so beautiful.  I didn't tell you the truth that I didn't think you would live to American Mother's Day in May and you didn't. 

I miss you.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm so annoyed with DH.    I've asked him to call his mum today and wish her happy mother's day and he says he'll do it when he's ready, he doesn't really want to.  I ordered really beautiful flowers for her that were delivered yesterday so he has a nice opener to the conversation.  

I had a dream about my mum and dad last night.  In my dream I was so excited they were alive and I had so many questions to ask them about their lives.  I woke up and they were gone.    I'd do anything to have them back.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katie ~ 

I love you and miss you Mum.......i wish Kitty had got to meet you.

'Always Smiling'

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I thought id start this thread up as its that time of year again.

Mum 

Still love you more than ever, think of you so often and miss you millions, thank you so much for blessing us with Buddy and Holly - im already talking to them about you  It means so much that you are looking down over us . I know you are always with us.

With all my love forever as always 



F xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Dearest mum

It has been six months since we lost you . I still can't believe you're gone. 

I want to ring you and tell you things. I keep seeing lovely gifts I would love to buy you   Most of the time I just have to pretend you are still here. It is too painful to remember how you were taken from us far too soon  

I love you and miss you so much. you were so young and so special. It is so unfair that you are gone.

Mum, I hope you are with my angels and they are being good for their nanny   Life is so hard without any of you by my side.

I hope you will watch over us and give us some happiness in our lives.  

Love you so much mum.
Kay
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I want to give you both the biggest biggest   that I possible can xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​ I wish there was more I could say to you both 

Thanks sparklequeen, for bring this thread up in time


----------



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for this thread Sparkle Queen... it's so hard at this time of year

Just wanted to post this for my mum who died in September 2007.

Mothers' Day 2008

I'm sitting here writing this poem for you 
Mothers Day 2008 
I wish that you could read it too 
But sadly it's too late.

I'll never know why you were taken so young
I've tried to find an answer
But all I'm left with is the awful truth
That you lost your fight with cancer.

You were a fantastic mum and a brilliant friend
You were fun and very clever
My heart it hurts, I feel so empty
I miss you more than ever.

We had so much fun, drinking wine
And chatting 'till all hours
Now all I have is your photograph
Placed next to your favourite flowers.

You gave me a lifetime of happy memories
Cancer gave me nine months of bad
It broke my heart to watch you suffer
Memories so painful, so sad.

You believe that we'll be parents one day
You couldn't wait to meet our kid
I'm just so truly sorry mum
That you died before you did.

I hope that you were right mum
I hope our dreams do come true 
I only hope you'll help me mum
Be as good a mum as you.

Occasionally I stop and think and wonder 
what if &#8230; what if&#8230;just maybe
Are you up there in that Heaven mum? 
And _please oh please _ can you send me a baby?

I love and miss you mum x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Martineangeline

What a beautiful beautiful poem. 

Thank you so much for sharing that. Its just lovely.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tears are pouring down my face    poem's are lovely 
all I can give you are big hugs 


SparkleQueen well done for starting it up again   



love and hugs MC xxxxx​


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

What an amazing poem  

Thank you


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

It has been 4 years ago this week that I lost my mum to cancer. 

That was only 7 weeks before my son was born.

The time has not made the grieving any easier (yet) and not a day goes by that I don't miss her, think about her and wish I could pick up th phon to hear her voice.

I miss you mum and hope that I have made you proud now that I am a mum

xxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Mum, It's 15 years now (wow!) since you, my bestest ever friend in the whole wide world, left.

You would have been so so in awe of the Munchkins and as we always talked about they would have kept you so so busy.
Wish you could have met them.

Love you, miss you and hope we are doing you proud 

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sara  

Dee  

I get on better with my MIL then i do with my mum which saddens me however such is life!

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

3 years since I lost you Mum, wish you could have known about Nathan before you went. You would have been such a proud Grandma, missing you every day


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope youve all coped with today 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Thanks Dizzi hun 

My mums mum died on leap year day - so although very sad (it was expected, she was 89) Im so pleased my mummy got to be with her mummy on mothers day 

'Love you mum' 

xx*


----------

